# Whiteface - Slides - 4/20/07



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 20, 2007)

*Whiteface - Slides - 4/20-21/07*

I've been skiing a long, long time and I may have skied a better spring day, but I can't remember one. This is a photo tribute to The Slides at Whiteface.

http://forums.skiadk.com/modules.ph...lery&file=index&include=view_album.php&page=1


----------



## snoseek (Apr 20, 2007)

omg! that looks amazing!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice! Like the snowfields on steroids!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 21, 2007)

Great shots !!!


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 21, 2007)

Very nice   Thanks!

I actually last minute last night (around 8pm) got a call from someone willing to go skiing.  By 9pm we had rented a car and were on the road, and we arrived at Killington at 2am.  Since we were only getting 1 day in and coming back to NYC tonight, it was one of those circumstances where the drive to Killington was enough.  It only hit me today though that I could've done Whiteface in the same time and possibly had the Slides.  I wonder if they were open today?  Though the person I was with probably wouldn't have been up for it, so we probably made the best choice for both of us.  And I had a lot of fun, so no regrets, though I would love another shot at The Slides (skied them in 2001 once).  I'll post a trip report, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 21, 2007)

damn those look like fun.

nice photos hpd.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 22, 2007)

kcyanks1 said:


> Very nice   .  I wonder if they were open today?  .



They where open on Sat. The last 8 pics or so I took Sat. and added them to the album. 

It was so warm that we lost alot of snow from Fri to Sat and there was alot more rock exposure, but they where still very good. Water was actually flowing down Slide one over the waterfall, but you could still ski through it because there was enough slushy snow below it, a very unique experience.

I was told the Slides would not be open Sunday.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 22, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> They where open on Sat. The last 8 pics or so I took Sat. and added them to the album.
> 
> It was so warm that we lost alot of snow from Fri to Sat and there was alot more rock exposure, but they where still very good. Water was actually flowing down Slide one over the waterfall, but you could still ski through it because there was enough slushy snow below it, a very unique experience.
> 
> I was told the Slides would not be open Sunday.



Well glad you got a run(s) on them.. I guess I'll have to wait until next season for my next adventure (or, since winter 2006-2007 is going strong, maybe the May Day blizzard will re-open them  ).  No surprise to here that rocks are starting to show and that there was running water.  Killington did have a lot of snow, but there were plenty of bare spots and rocks as well.  No running water on the trails, but plenty around the mountain.


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 23, 2007)

One of the best weekend I can remember.  Friday the snow stick said 69 inches going into the slides.  I forgot to check on Sat. but it was going quick. All in all I got 17 runs down the slides this year.  

They close them at 2.  after that anything on the mountain seems tame.  I was tucking M.R. for giggles Friday.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 23, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> One of the best weekend I can remember.  Friday the snow stick said 69 inches going into the slides.  I forgot to check on Sat. but it was going quick. All in all I got 17 runs down the slides this year.
> 
> They close them at 2.  after that anything on the mountain seems tame.  I was tucking M.R. for giggles Friday.



Snow is melting very fast.  Stake at Mansfield has dropped from 97" to 84" over the past couple days, I believe.  Any way we can get one more late season blizzard, push it over 100" for the start of May?


----------



## SkiDog (Apr 23, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I've been skiing a long, long time and I may have skied a better spring day, but I can't remember one. This is a photo tribute to The Slides at Whiteface.
> 
> http://forums.skiadk.com/modules.ph...lery&file=index&include=view_album.php&page=1



Hmmm for some reason I thought they were steeper??? Looks nice though...corn harvest..

M


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 23, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> Hmmm for some reason I thought they were steeper??? Looks nice though...corn harvest..
> 
> M



Those pictures don't show the steepness well, IMO.  They are steeper than they look in those pics.


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2007)

Pitch is never easily captured in a 2D image...


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> Pitch is never easily captured in a 2D image...



Nope.  I hated the fact that my pictures from Killington from Sat. don't show the steepness of the Canyon trails well, and those don't compare to the Slides in pitch.  I don't really think of it as a legit double-black area, yet Escapade, Cascade, Downdraft, and Double Dipper, and at one time Eastfall, all have double black ratings.  On the other hand, my pic of Royal Flush from an angle makes it look crazy steep.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 23, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> Hmmm for some reason I thought they were steeper??? Looks nice though...corn harvest..
> 
> M



This one shows the steepness pretty good, but as Greg and others pointed out 2D losses alot of depth. They are around 50 degrees in spots.







This is a pretty good shot, the Slides are on the right. They look steep here.

http://sports.webshots.com/photo/1078149451047572705HIlnNF


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 23, 2007)

I doubt they are 50 degrees.  At least I don't think Slide 1 is close (the only one I've skieed).  50 degrees is very steep.  45 degrees is very steep.  Most of the steeper in bounds trails in the east don't even crack 40 degrees.  I still don't think that first picture does them justice, though.  And the second pic makes them look way too steep, because Cloudspin and Skyward look super steep in that picture and they really aren't.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 23, 2007)

kcyanks1 said:


> I doubt they are 50 degrees.  At least I don't think Slide 1 is close (the only one I've skieed).  50 degrees is very steep.  45 degrees is very steep.  Most of the steeper in bounds trails in the east don't even crack 40 degrees.  I still don't think that first picture does them justice, though.  And the second pic makes them look way too steep, because Cloudspin and Skyward look super steep in that picture and they really aren't.




Well theirs just no pleasing you then.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 23, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Well theirs just no pleasing you then.



Ha.  Not your fault.  I loved the pics.  And to be honest, why wouldn't I want a pic that makes the trails look way harder than they are when I'm bragging to my friends and family about what I skied? ;-)


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow - awesome pictures!  It looks like a mini, inbounds, lift served tuckermans.  Are the Slides usually like that in spring on an average snow year or is that expectionally good due the to April snow?  Someday Ill hit it, but it's a long way from Boston.


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> This one shows the steepness pretty good, but as Greg and others pointed out 2D losses alot of depth. They are around 50 degrees in spots.



This does look damn steep. It's weird. Sometimes I get pics that really demonstrate steep pitch pretty well. Other times, not so much. I think when looking up a steep pitch while still on it, it's important to capture some of the immediate foreground in the pic, which I think you've done pretty well, HPD.


----------



## C2H5OH (Apr 23, 2007)

This picture of the Slides shows about 40 degrees pitch - that's not the steepest part at all ( just some plase I stopped) Combined with 90 deg. waterfalls steepness, Slide 1 could pretty well be 45-50 degrees.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 24, 2007)

That's a cool pic and shows the steepness well.


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 24, 2007)

From what I have read the slides are a consistent 38 degree pitch.  Nothing else in the east is over 35degrees.  I was in one of the magazines earlier this year.  From personal experience it is correct.  Out west I have skied things as steep but know if they were steeper.  How the heck do you tell you are skiing for your life at that point anyways.  We just dont get enough snow in the east to have pitches over 40 degrees skiable.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 24, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> From what I have read the slides are a consistent 38 degree pitch.  Nothing else in the east is over 35degrees.  I was in one of the magazines earlier this year.  From personal experience it is correct.  Out west I have skied things as steep but know if they were steeper.  How the heck do you tell you are skiing for your life at that point anyways.  We just dont get enough snow in the east to have pitches over 40 degrees skiable.



I would've thought there'd be some pitches in the low 40s; I just thought 50 degrees was clearly high.  The top of Starr at Stowe is supposedly 37 degrees, and I think the Slides are noticeably steeper (though I skied Slide 1 and Starr about 6 years apart, so take my view for what it's worth).  I would think that for a very short time Rumor reaches 40.  Paradise at MRG or at least the terrain off of Paradise probably reaches the 40 degree barrier for a little while.


----------



## SkiDog (Apr 24, 2007)

Eagles nest trees at Alta are 40 easy...nice too....

I just thought the pitches @ whiteface were more Tuckerman'sesque...they seem close, but for some reason thought they were bigger....

Damn i'm already becoming a west coast snob...I dont like this one bit. 

M


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2007)

kcyanks1 said:


> I would've thought there'd be some pitches in the low 40s; I just thought 50 degrees was clearly high.  The top of Starr at Stowe is supposedly 37 degrees, and I think the Slides are noticeably steeper (though I skied Slide 1 and Starr about 6 years apart, so take my view for what it's worth).  I would think that for a very short time Rumor reaches 40.  Paradise at MRG or at least the terrain off of Paradise probably reaches the 40 degree barrier for a little while.



A lot of it is perspective. Snow conditions, the consistency and length of the steep pitch all factor into how steep something "feels". For example, White Nitro Ext looks pretty steep. I've skied it with beautiful corn and it was easy skiing:





Another time hard-pack/ice/flash frozen and it was pretty effin scary:


----------



## C2H5OH (Apr 24, 2007)

Geomerty in action:







Here's top of the slide 1 in Summer:


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 24, 2007)

C2H5OH said:


> Geomerty in action:



Thanks!  300m vertical is a pretty long drop.  I'd imagine for 100m or so it might crack 40. Thanks for the work.


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 25, 2007)

That pic of slide 1 in the summer is the most accurate depiction of pitch in the slides yet.


----------



## woodlandclown (Apr 25, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> Hmmm for some reason I thought they were steeper??? Looks nice though...corn harvest..
> 
> M



if you have ever taken a picture or looked at one, you should know that pictures are not accurate in showing steepness.


----------



## woodlandclown (Apr 25, 2007)

kcyanks1 said:


> I would've thought there'd be some pitches in the low 40s; I just thought 50 degrees was clearly high.  The top of Starr at Stowe is supposedly 37 degrees, and I think the Slides are noticeably steeper (though I skied Slide 1 and Starr about 6 years apart, so take my view for what it's worth).  I would think that for a very short time Rumor reaches 40.  Paradise at MRG or at least the terrain off of Paradise probably reaches the 40 degree barrier for a little while.



slide 1 is the easiest of all.  slide 3 and 4 seem way steeper to me in spots.  i havnt been on 4 in a year, so i dont remember, but slide 3 has some very steep pitches.  similar to niagara at whiteface.  how steep is niagara?


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 25, 2007)

I think you guys should start skiing with clinometers. I'm planning on taking mine out with me from now on.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 25, 2007)

woodlandclown said:


> slide 1 is the easiest of all.  slide 3 and 4 seem way steeper to me in spots.  i havnt been on 4 in a year, so i dont remember, but slide 3 has some very steep pitches.  similar to niagara at whiteface.  how steep is niagara?



I know Slide 1 is the easiest but not sure by how much.. I thought part of the easierness came from narrowness and whether drops or mandatory.  I don't find Niagara (a section of Cloudspin, correct? If not, then forget my comment) to be especially steep -- expert trail, yes, but nothing remarkable even by eastern standards. Slide 1 is steeper, IMO.


----------



## woodlandclown (Apr 26, 2007)

kcyanks1 said:


> I know Slide 1 is the easiest but not sure by how much.. I thought part of the easierness came from narrowness and whether drops or mandatory.  I don't find Niagara (a section of Cloudspin, correct? If not, then forget my comment) to be especially steep -- expert trail, yes, but nothing remarkable even by eastern standards. Slide 1 is steeper, IMO.



with the exception of blazers bluff--the new trail at whiteface, which hasnt been measured yet, but it undoubtedly the steepest, the pitch on niagara (part of cloudspin) is the steepest at whiteface and is 33 degrees.  the slides are basically 31 degree pitch, but portions of them are 34 and perhaps higher.  So i would say the pitch on niagara is pretty comparable to the slides.  Slide one is the easiest because it is wider, but there are some pretty steep parts including over the waterfalls.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 26, 2007)

woodlandclown said:


> with the exception of blazers bluff--the new trail at whiteface, which hasnt been measured yet, but it undoubtedly the steepest, the pitch on niagara (part of cloudspin) is the steepest at whiteface and is 33 degrees.  the slides are basically 31 degree pitch, but portions of them are 34 and perhaps higher.  So i would say the pitch on niagara is pretty comparable to the slides.  Slide one is the easiest because it is wider, but there are some pretty steep parts including over the waterfalls.



Thanks for the info.  The numbers for Cloudspin sound about right.  I've never skied Blazers since I didn't make it there this year.  An sustained pitch in the low-mid 30s for the Slides seems fair.  I would've thought there would be maybe up to couple hundred vertical feet in the 40 range, but perhaps I'm wrong.  It has been a while since I've been on them.


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 26, 2007)

woodlandclown said:


> with the exception of blazers bluff--the new trail at whiteface, which hasnt been measured yet, but it undoubtedly the steepest, the pitch on niagara (part of cloudspin) is the steepest at whiteface and is 33 degrees.  the slides are basically 31 degree pitch, but portions of them are 34 and perhaps higher.  So i would say the pitch on niagara is pretty comparable to the slides.  Slide one is the easiest because it is wider, but there are some pretty steep parts including over the waterfalls.




Not to contradict you but the slides have a consistent 38 degree pitch.  They all have pretty much the same pitch it is just how open they are that makes them more difficult.
I would say slide 2 is the easiest.   Then 1, then 4 then 3. 
Niagara  for the 80 feet you are referring has to be in the 35 degree range.  
Did you hike up slide 4 a few years ago?


----------



## woodlandclown (Apr 26, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> Not to contradict you but the slides have a consistent 38 degree pitch.  They all have pretty much the same pitch it is just how open they are that makes them more difficult.
> I would say slide 2 is the easiest.   Then 1, then 4 then 3.
> Niagara  for the 80 feet you are referring has to be in the 35 degree range.
> Did you hike up slide 4 a few years ago?



Well, thats what the spokesperson for whiteface told me, but maybe they are wrong and dont know there numbers.  maybe you are just too dang smart and you should take his job from him.


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 26, 2007)

woodlandclown said:


> Well, thats what the spokesperson for whiteface told me, but maybe they are wrong and dont know there numbers.  maybe you are just too dang smart and you should take his job from him.



  Hey I am only telling you what I read in ski magazine.  Spokesperson from whiteface.  Yeah OK DOKIE.   Tell the spokesperson to get one of thos hoodjiemacallies that guy referred to above and get out there.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 28, 2007)

*.......*

Nice *hpd*...   ..and a nice winter pic *C2H5*!


Steve


----------



## SKidds (May 1, 2007)

Here are my shots form the Slides on April 20.  Perhaps a few give a better sense of the steepness.

Slide 1 probably is the least steep, but tricky in the ice falls.  Slide 2 is pretty tame, unless you traverse left as you go down.  In between Slide 2 and 3, and on Slide 3, you hit some pretty steep stuff.  Much steeper than Slide 1.

http://forums.skiadk.com/modules.ph...lery&file=index&include=view_album.php&page=1


----------



## SkiDork (May 1, 2007)

I think the slides are some of the best classic NE skiing (narrow/gnarly/steep etc.)

At least from the pics...  Never done them.


----------



## woodlandclown (May 1, 2007)

SKidds said:


> Here are my shots form the Slides on April 20.  Perhaps a few give a better sense of the steepness.
> 
> Slide 1 probably is the least steep, but tricky in the ice falls.  Slide 2 is pretty tame, unless you traverse left as you go down.  In between Slide 2 and 3, and on Slide 3, you hit some pretty steep stuff.  Much steeper than Slide 1.
> 
> http://forums.skiadk.com/modules.ph...lery&file=index&include=view_album.php&page=1



awesome pics skidds!  thanks for sharing.  i think the steepness is much more apparent by taking pictures down, rather than up.


----------



## SkiDork (May 1, 2007)

They're really nice.  How often are they like that?  I guess April is a pretty good month to go, sorta like Tucks?


----------



## Newpylong (May 1, 2007)

I know pictures are decieving but they don't seem that steep, just very sweet indeed! What's with the dude in the orange winter coat?? It was 65 degrees that day, lol.


----------

